# First 2 little boys of 2013



## utahgal

Here's the first pictures of our little boys: (as it started) There is an obvious break between the first and second. That is because I had to go in after a back leg on a breach, and the girl that was taking the pictures, never having seen this before, was in tears from awe and forgot to take pictures. Me? I was so afraid that I broke the leg locating it and trying to visualize its positition then trying to push in enough to get it straightened out. I wasn't real gentle with the poor little bugger, but the water bag had broken when the lone hoof came thru. Anyone that has done this the first time knows exactly how I felt. Petrified. But u can see they are both doing great.


----------



## fainthearted

Very cute, glad it all turned out great


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are beautiful! Love that red baby! I'm glad everything worked out. I definitely understand how scary it can be!


----------



## nancy d

Good job Utahgal, beautiful babies too!


----------



## boyd59

wow they are adorable! Great job


----------



## NyGoatMom

very good job!


----------



## utahgal

Here are the next 2. Both girls. Mama is French Alpine, Zena and was due the 11th of Feb. She is a FF and she did super and its a good thing because she is not the touchy feely cuddley kind of goat. She barely tolerated me in the doorway. Wind was blowing in the door out of the east and pretty cold for newborns. We fixed up a barracade along the fence in an effort to break some of the wind. She was doing great with newborn care, just not sure if they have nursed yet and not able to get close enough just yet to tell. So here are the girls.. Not sure why camera lost its memory, the date is wrong, waaaay wrong.


----------



## utahgal

Pics of the newborns this morning, the day after birth. I did see one nursing this morning. This little white one is an aggressive, strong, adventureous little girl. It was investigating the outside world last night before it was even totally dried off. It's hard to see, but in one of the pictures, the little dark one is nursing.
I'm not going to be able to get my hands on them for awhile due to mom being so protective and leaning to the aggressive side.


----------



## utahgal

Yesterday at evening chores, we fed the alpine behind the shelter. While she was busy eating with the little light girl with her, I snuk in on my hands and knees and got my hands on the little darker one. I hadn't seen it outside since it was born, but the lighter one was out all the time. Being the worry wart that I am, I wanted to make sure it was ok. Wow was she ok, heavy, solid, and well put together. I played with her a couple minutes and set her down just outside the door. I hussled back out the gate. A couple seconds later mom peeked around the corner and started talking to her. She took it around the back with her and the other one.

Here is a vid I made today, Feb. 20, 2013. It's a little less that a minute.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Would you mind if I used the birth pictures on my goat care website? I'm working on a goat labor section


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh cute babies, congratulations on keeping your cool and saving the day! Good job!


----------



## utahgal

Hello again, our little pygmy finally had her kids last night. Neither kid was in any of the prefered birthing positions. First one was a head presented with no feet or legs in sight. Danger of being choked by contractions. Did what was needed to deliver being cautious of keeping hand so choking didn't happen. One large buckling delivered with all peices and parts intact and alive. Second was all tied in a knot, so it seemed. One rear leg presented with sack already broken. It took 2 of us over 45 minutes to get the second delivered and it was deceased. The head appeared to be turned toward the hind quarters because I could feel her teeth. But at the time, I was thinking more of another baby than feeling her teeth when I had one hind leg in my hand. I managed to find the other hind leg but she was all bunched up at the shoulders. She was finally delivered shoulders and head at same time. There just wasn't anywhere for her head to go forward. I can't say for a fact when she died, or even if she was alive to start with. But anyhow, we have one very healthy little buckling that we named TUFFY


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm very glad you have Tuffy  Congrats on the beautiful little boy.


----------



## utahgal

I understand this is a goat forum, but since we have sheep also,,,,,,,,,,Pictured below is a little gal that is a week old as birth time goes and, was, about maybe close to a week early. This little gal had a pretty rough start in life. I found her laying behind her mom, which was too weak to care for her and we ultimately lost, looking almost dead. I run her into the house and turned her over to capable hands and went back out. I ended up pulling one dead lamb and one that died after it got into the house. But she is still alive almost a week later (a week tomorrow). She weighed in about 5.6 lbs a couple days after delivery. She is eating very well, and wanders the halls like a veteran and negotiates the 6 dogs with fairly good balance. I need a name for her. I was hoping someone could come up with a name that may fit her and her circumstances. We have been calling her little one, but she needs a fitting name.


----------



## Selah123

I'm hopeless with names but just wanted to say she is a real cutey! I rescued one last year - it took weeks to be able to walk. I called it Elle after Elle McPherson as it just had the longest legs ever. ...told you im terrible with names! Anyway its now 6 months old and still follows me around everywhere. It ended up "looking after" a couple of orphan kids - well - it hung out with them and kept them warm. The three of them are now very confused! They graze more with each other at odd times - than with their respective groups! So cute! actually - heres a pic!!!


----------



## utahgal

Just to set the record straight, I want it make clear that we do not,,DO NOT spoil our animals. Just in case you don't believe me, just check out the picture below. This is also the little girl in the above pictures


----------



## utahgal

Our second of 3 Nubians had her babies last night. This was the scene that met me this morning when I went out to check about 7am. Little brown one and 2 blacks are females, and one male black. Momma did a little better with them this year than last. Last year she dropped them and walked away. They were all cleaned up, dry and fluffy. All their back legs are suffering from cramped quarters but hopefully will strengthen up in a couple days, and it's not stopping them. Mom still isn't feeding, even though she has plenty of milk. We held her to get colostrum into them and then milked her and bottled the babies to make sure they got enough colostrum. The 4 of them polished off a quart of it later in the day. We held momma tonight and let babies nurse hoping that a light bulb will go off and she will have an "OH YA" moment.


----------



## StarMFarm

They are all so cute, congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1

Great how u are able to take of the little one. I don't know what I do I work so much


----------



## utahgal

That is adorable. Maybe our little girl, we named Hope, will be able to play with the kids. She is very uncomfortable with the other lambs. She will be going out with them in about a week and in a large pen in garage at night. She is starting to get into everything lol


----------



## utahgal

imthegrt1 , we are lucky there are 4 of us all retired so care is not a problem. Depending on where you work, any possibilities of taking a little one in with you? When they are so small, they are just like human babies. Sleep eat and potty. Ours sleeps in a dog carrier in my room at night.


----------



## utahgal

*Another breeding season upon us.*

We have added a few does over the summer. We kept the 3 little girls from the quads this spring. Not breeding them yet, they are on the small side yet. We lost the Alpine doe for unknown reasons. Her girls were old enough to wean, we just hadn't done it yet. We added a pair of Nubian does, an alpine doe and doeling, and an extra alpine doeling. Right now the buck is in with 7 gals, and another 5 younger, slightly smaller does not bred yet.

Last week, 11/21, we lost Posey, the doe that had the quads, to a dog attack. I found her when I went to do evening chores. The deed had already been done when I got out there. The other 8 goats in the same pen were untouched, but right now the remaining goats are total paranoid basket cases. Posey made it thru the night, but the injuries to her face, head and ears (the lack of both ears) looked worse in the morning. It was starting to get dark when I was feeding and by the time we got her moved into the empty side of the chicken coop, got a bed made for her, heat lights on her and a hot water bottle, the light in the coop wasn't real good for viewing the details. I went out to check on her every hour due to the one light we were using, it was a work light and I didn't want her getting up and getting tangled up in the light or the chords. We had an x vet tech come over and we sub-q'd her with bagged saline solution, gave her a double dose of antibiotic, and just tried to keep her as comfortable as humanly possible. The vet tech came over in the morning to help us load her to get to vets. I had her look at her face in the daylight and she agreed with us that she needed to be put down. There wasn't enough left of her face to do anything with, and nothing to use for stitching. I put her down right after morning chores. The tears I shed were as much from anger as it was the pain of loosing our best milker. She was going to be 4 next spring. I think we know who the dog belonged to, but not seeing l it happen, all I could do is call the Officers and make a report. These dogs killed on of our breeding buck rabbits earlier this spring and they were seen and charges filed. About 1.5 months after the rabbit, 30 of our 36 sheep were attacked by dogs also. We didn't loose any of them but we had 5 springers that were pretty beat up in the chicken coop for a month or so healing, including a broken leg that went to vets. Plus, we had to do antibiotic shots 2x a day for a week. That sure didn't endear our girls to us for a long time. There again, didn't see it happen. It goes without saying, If those dogs are seen anywhere close to my property, the situation will be taken care of. We even have cams up that went up after the sheep attack. It just so happened that we had 2 days of 50 mph + winds and the cam that watched the barn was upside down and not watching where it should have been.

We are hoping for a better summer and are looking forward to lots of kids and lambs running around. We have our ram in with 8 ewes due in April, goat kids due in March, and our cow due in August. Spring time, best time of the year around a farm. :smile:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I am so sorry!!


----------



## Texaslass

I didn't read everything, I just wanted to say congrats on all the babies. And I LOVE little Tuffy, what a great name! :lol: Matches him perfectly.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow....how frustrating and sad to lose a good milker to a dog attack! Sorry that is an issue you have to deal with  

Hoping spring brings lots of healthy babies for you


----------



## nchen7

i'm so sorry for your loss!! stupid stray dogs. maybe look into having a guard animal to keep your babies safe?


----------



## kccjer

Ugh. What a rough time. Hope you get it taken care of soon


----------



## Texaslass

I am sorry! I missed the bad news part when I posted before.  :hug:


----------



## utahgal

The really bad thing is, they aren't strays. They have an owner. I know all the dogs in the immediate area, like our mile square. These dogs live about 1.5/2 miles north of us. That is *IF* they are the same dogs that killed our rabbit. We live in the desert, 45 miles from any kind of official Law Enforcement. DESERT LAWS APPLIES. Enough said ! 8(


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like time for SSS.


----------



## HorsePrerace

Wow congrats.


----------

